# NPD - new pick day? sure why not



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I recently won a facebook draw from Clayton Custom pick (they are often in the banner ads on this site)
just received a 6-pack of these










Open Mic Host: You guys, having some satanic guitar pick isn't gonna make your rock any better... because Satan's not in a guitar pick, he's inside all of us. In here
[taps their chests] in your hearts. He's what makes us not want to go to work, or exercise, or tell the truth. He's what makes us want to party and have sex with each other all night long. He's that little voice in your mind that says "F you" to the people you hate. Now you can stay out here and fight on the ground and cry like babies, or you can go in there like friends and rock. So, what's it gonna be?
KG: Let's go in there and show'em what Tenacious D is all about.
JB: Yeah. I already got a guitar pick anyways.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

The difference between yours and mine... Yours is playable.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL - nice.

Claytons are the only flatpicks I use on my acoustic....not that that's a great endorsement for them - lol.


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

The pick of destiny!!


----------

